# how do i turbo a none turbo 1986 300zx



## DSMguy (Jul 4, 2008)

how do i turbo a none turbo 1986 300zx and the cheapest way


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Jason's Z Site - RedZ31.com

If you try to open a page and get a dead link, change the URL from .com to .net. The owner switched domain names at some point and didn't change the links.


----------



## DSMguy (Jul 4, 2008)

i think i was givin that site b4 abd this time i looked it over more thuraly. thanx for the link again


----------



## DSMguy (Jul 4, 2008)

what about doin a TT


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

DSMguy said:


> what about doin a TT


Sure. Why not.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

Just make sure you upgrade your internals if you plan on pushing a lot of boost.


----------

